# GTA Vice City Set stream [email protected] error!



## TheElephantSoup (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, so i bought the game i installed it using a disk drive that plugs in to laptops/netbooks.ect and now every time i try to open the exe file it come up with:* the procedure entry [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library Mss32.dll* What is it on about?

I am doing this on a netbook, windows 7 starter, Intel atom inside, direct x 11, acer aspire one.

PLEASE HELP ME I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR SOLUTIONS FOR ABOUT A MONTH!


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Where did you get this game from?


----------



## TheElephantSoup (Jun 5, 2012)

I got the game from amazon first hand, im not sure how its first hand cuz its a fairly old game.


----------

